# Torn Fin?



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Today when I came from school, I went to see and feed Lightning and I checked the filter (Mini Bow 2.5 filter) and I saw a fin I think, it was red. When I pick it up to see what it was red liquid came out which I suspect is blood. And he has like a triangle cut on his caudal fin or tail. Also, he has a tear on his caudal (tail) and his anal fin. What should I do? Should I get another filter, if so which one is good for a betta in Mini Bow 2.5? Should I put something in front of it to reduce the flow? WHAT SHOULD I DO?! 

Im sorry, Im just really concerned about my fish.:-(


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Never apologize for asking how to help your fish! None of us want to see unhappy or hurting fish. 

I don't know the filter on that particular tank. Is it the intake that's the problem? That can be baffled with an aquarium sponge.

Do you have a picture of your fish? Some of the experts here might have some suggestions about how to take care of those damaged fins!


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Canuck Fins said:


> That can be baffled with an aquarium sponge.


What does that mean, whats a aquarium sponge? When I try to post a pic it says file invalid or whatever.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I use an aquarium sponge in my tank; it's attached to the front of my filter to flow the water coming out and reduce the current. It's a black sponge you can get at any local fish store. On my filter, if my fish was getting fins caught in the water intake, I'd wrap one around it and elastic it in place. For some filters, it can be stuffed into the tube so water can pass through but the fish can't go in. It's also a place where good tank bacteria will hang out.

Baffle=slow down the water.


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks a million. Do they sell them at petsmart or petco.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes, they are easy to find. You often get a few in a package. I use one also to wipe off the inside of the glass during water changes if I get a bit of algae sometimes.


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

What should I use to do partial water changes I forgot?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Blazer23 said:


> What should I use to do partial water changes I forgot?


What do you mean?


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Blazer23 said:


> Thanks a million. Do they sell them at petsmart or petco.


You could try something like:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3732690#prodTab1
but they have several other sponges and foam pads available.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

For water changes u need a gravel siphon. On a 2.5 gal, people say to do one 50% And one 100% perweek. A siphon will make it easy to remove water from the tank. Also make sure to condition the water and let it sit ouT for 12 hrs at least.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Canuck Fins said:


> On my filter, if my fish was getting fins caught in the water intake, I'd wrap one around it and elastic it in place. For some filters, it can be stuffed into the tube so water can pass through but the fish can't go in. It's also a place where good tank bacteria will hang out. Baffle=slow down the water.


For the input (depending on the type of filter, HOB) you can often use:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250
to reduce the intake flow. I've used it on 2 non-Fluval filters. I would be a bit cautious about stuffing anything into the input tube as I wrecked my filter by doing that. The piece got stuck too far in the pipe (ran fine for a while) and reduced the output flow to almost nothing. The piece got stuck in a spot where it couldn't be retrieved and thus the filter is no more.


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

12 hours! I only let the conditioner sit for 1 minute. Thanks for telling me!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

It's not the conditioner, that takes only a few mins, the 12 hr period is so that some of the other dangerous materials have a chance to evaporate. Aged water is better for all fish...


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep, keeping fish healthy to a good extent is about being a good water keeper.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Canuck Fins said:


> Yep, keeping fish healthy to a good extent is about being a good water keeper.


+1


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Neil D said:


> It's not the conditioner, that takes only a few mins, the 12 hr period is so that some of the other dangerous materials have a chance to evaporate. Aged water is better for all fish...


Actually there are some conditioners that require you to let is sit for a few hours or over night.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, interesting. I have TopFin Instant Water Conditioner...


----------

